# Public TV show featuring G scale & plants.



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's a half hour TV show about a couple's backyard G-scale railroad and all its garden plants and more. If you've seen this before..? I'm sorry.

Prairie Yard & Garden: Railroad Garden:[/b] 



I learned some stuff about northern plants from the show.

Perry


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------

